# *drool* look at what I just ordered :D



## Ketxxx (Jul 16, 2008)

*orgasmic moan* Mmmmm.... Check these out! Do those babies look like hot shit or what? Your probably all wondering why I'm so excited about these sticks.. well first is obvious, their sexy as hell and many many many reports exist of them hitting 1100MHz+ @ 2.1v. The other? Does anyone remember the original Geil Golden Dragon? I always wanted a set of those but at the time, I was young, and poor  Now I've FINALLY been able to get some Geil Dragon series!


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

The Golden Dragons were sweet!!  I still have my set of 1Gb(2 x 512Mb) laying around here.  What set did you get(2Gb, 4Gb)?  Hope they work and oc well for you.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 16, 2008)

For now I went with a 2GB kit. I'll probably get a 4GB kit in a couple months. Would of got the PC8500 kit, but nowhere seems to sell them  As long as the PC6400 kit clocks past PC8000 speeds though its all good. For nostalgias sake, wanna post a pic of those Golden Dragons?


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll have to hunt them down but I'll find them.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 16, 2008)

mixing sex with RAM?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 16, 2008)

yeah baby! Those Black Dragons sex me up


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> mixing sex with RAM?



are you that lonely?


----------



## Xazax (Jul 16, 2008)

Well its coming from a guy who's signature is a quote from himself, frankly i'm not surprised 

Newegg sells some Geils DDR2 black 2x1GB but they cost $150! for a mesly 2x1GB kit though people on newegg gave it rave reviews.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, just think.. instead of 2 warm slices of pizza to simulate breasts tkpenalty is using 2 warm memory sticks


----------



## Arctucas (Jul 16, 2008)

Benchmarks, please?


----------



## cdawall (Jul 17, 2008)

my cheap as hell XMS2 CL4 does 1100 cl5 @2.1v


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Well, just think.. instead of 2 warm slices of pizza to simulate breasts tkpenalty is using 2 warm memory sticks



lol  nice one


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice ram ketxx.Are these the ones? look at the sweet price.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...Dragon DDR2 Dual Channel Kit (GB22GB6400C4DC)



> Never encountered such brilliant value RAM. Running at 1140MHz stable @ 2.2v (5-5-5-15) - that is just insane fro a kit costing so little. This little kit can put the best to shame. My advice for high clocking while retaining speed: Keep the Bank Cycle time (tRC) high and watch your clocks rise... but don't put any more than 2.2v through these as you'll just end up killing your RAM as they have no heatspreader/sink. However, that said they don't seem to get that warm


-Kronos from ^^


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 17, 2008)

1158MHz - 2.2v


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice Ram


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2008)

Heres the 1066 ones in the uk.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...Dragon DDR2 Dual Channel Kit (GB22GB8500C5DC)


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

*screams bloody murder* I wanted the PC8500 kit but ocuk didnt have them when I ordered the kit yesterday so had to grab the PC6400 kit.. lets hope both kits are using the same IC. They are Black Dragons after all  and yes they have now arrived  took a "sick" day specially just to greet them


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> 1158MHz - 2.2v



Thats sick man.. hope the sticks I have get somewhere around there 



Arctucas said:


> Benchmarks, please?



They come later  right now I'm letting them settle in for a few hours @ 2.02v while I use some electrical grease to stop a fan from making a racket (the infamous vibrating squeal-squeak high pitch noise all fans make when they need more electrical oil)


----------



## Darknova (Jul 17, 2008)

Lol Ket, you're like me, keep changing your RAM


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 17, 2008)

cdawall said:


> my cheap as hell XMS2 CL4 does 1100 cl5 @2.1v



Mine does 1800mhz @ 2.1V   but they dont look as sexy as the Dragons.....but hey, I dont have a window on my case so it dont matter!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Lol Ket, you're like me, keep changing your RAM



I know.. Mushkin, Patriot, OCZ... now Geil  To be fair though I baredly used the Patriot or OCZ, only really the Mushkin till the sexy Dragons 

@ Tatty, dear lord man thats one hell of an upgrade from that old system of yours! (or at least.. one hell of an upgrade to the system I remember u having last I was here )


----------



## Darknova (Jul 17, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I know.. Mushkin, Patriot, OCZ... now Geil  To be fair though I baredly used the Patriot or OCZ, only really the Mushkin till the sexy Dragons
> 
> @ Tatty, dear lord man thats one hell of an upgrade from that old system of yours! (or at least.. one hell of an upgrade to the system I remember u having last I was here )



I've been thinking about getting Black Dragons, but my Lanfest do nicely, and I can get them to 1200Mhz so what more do I need? Until I find a reason to go to more than 4Gb, or they die, I won't be upgrading lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

....You could upgrade your memorys looks..  The Black Dragons are the sexiest on the market hands down  Hell, when I opened the box the outer packaginf alone made me drool.. then when I saw the modules.. holy shit their 10x sexier "in the flesh " than in a picture, so sexy I just wanted to take them to dinner and have their babies! (I bet somebody is gonna quote that somewhere now )


----------



## Darknova (Jul 17, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> ....You could upgrade your memorys looks..  The Black Dragons are the sexiest on the market hands down  Hell, when I opened the box the outer packaginf alone made me drool.. then when I saw the modules.. holy shit their 10x sexier "in the flesh " than in a picture, so sexy I just wanted to take them to dinner and have their babies! (I bet somebody is gonna quote that somewhere now )



Lol, I got the Lanfest purely because of the looks. I gave up PC8500 Tracers for the Lanfest


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh wait.. you talkin about the tracers with the ugly yellow heatspreaders or the pretty cool looking ones with black heatspreaders?


----------



## Darknova (Jul 17, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Oh wait.. you talkin about the tracers with the ugly yellow heatspreaders or the pretty cool looking ones with black heatspreaders?


 tracers are black. ballistix are yellow. check my FS thread. im sellin my tracers


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Perhaps later... I just bought a new kit of memory and before the Dragons the OCZ kit barely lasted 2 weeks before I replaced them


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 17, 2008)

black dragons look sexy, i had 4gb kit in my old rig, only problem was i got the c5 set and they wouldnt overclock for shit, i reckon they were the same as the c4's that didnt make the grade  oh well im happy with my ocz (for now) ordering another set on friday for my b'day 

thread subscribed, wanna see what u can do with these, as i change my ram as often as my socks lol ( almost anyway)


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll be trying to put the Dragons through their paces a bit later today. Just hope this P5Q Pro likes the Dragons better than the OCZ kit.. should do, I injected the Maximus II Formula memory table into the P5Q Pro BIOS


----------



## newconroer (Jul 17, 2008)

cjoyce1980 said:


> are you that lonely?




Heh, it does beg the question.


I can see Ket laying down beside his computer while it's running, never playing games, never doing any testing - just gazing at the dragon all day long.

I'm glad gimmicks work for some people 


Now let's hope the overclock well.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Some things are just too good _not_ to look at occasionally. I bet you, and everybody else here has just looked at something in a system for a while just because it looks cool


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2008)

My p5k-prem hates the 8500 tracers,i am having to run with a single stick of ocz reaper 6400,i killed the other stick trying to get the spreader off.

Will the tracers work ok in the p5q-e? they are on the qvl and i guess they are not D9's.I have heard P45 does not like micron ram.

I may have to get some of them black dragons to replace the tracers.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 17, 2008)

where did you order them from ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2008)

From overclockers uk,about a month ago ish.

The ones i have now are less than 2 weeks old that i got from the rma.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I have heard P45 does not like micron ram.



*ahem* I can fix that.. its more a case of the P45 does like D9s.. just Asus "save" the elite memory for their stupidly expensive boards  its not a problem to fix *mad scientist laugh* aaheheheeehahaaaheheheeeehahahee!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was just talking to crucial live support,they said the pc8500 tracers are incompatible with the asus p5k-premium aaaaaah now i see why i had all the problems with them.They told me to try and get a refund if i can,i have asked ocuk if they will swap them for the pc6400 black dragons 



> Roxanne  : We do not recommend this speed with the P5K, however we have a newer revision being released shortly that should reduce issues with these motherboards.



It seems there will be some NEW tracers coming soon then.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

wee another Black dragon in the pack  if you want that modded BIOS give me a holler. Its only a few min job replacing the memory table in your P5Q with the one from the Maximus II Formula.


----------



## theonetruewill (Jul 17, 2008)

The one thing I really like about the Black Dragons is that they just don't get warm. However I fully agree with a previously quoted review- they don't seem to like more than 2.25v, I have tried. It's not that they won't clock higher with more voltage, more like not boot with more voltage. But I have never found them more than lukewarm to the touch even after hours of stress testing. This is completely the opposite of my previous RAM with Heatspreaders on them. I am beginning to wonder if cheap RAM heatspreaders are not actually that good an idea.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just looked at thw QVL for the P5Q-e and the tracers i have are on it,they are not on the QVL for the p5k-premium.Do you think they might work in the new board?

I am waiting to hear back from ocuk too about the mem swap.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

They should work.. in the case of the P5K no such luck unless the P5K uses an AMI BIOS.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> The one thing I really like about the Black Dragons is that they just don't get warm. However I fully agree with a previously quoted review- they don't seem to like more than 2.25v, I have tried. It's not that they won't clock higher with more voltage, more like not boot with more voltage. But I have never found them more than lukewarm to the touch even after hours of stress testing. This is completely the opposite of my previous RAM with Heatspreaders on them. I am beginning to wonder if cheap RAM heatspreaders are not actually that good an idea.



Ditto on that. 2.02v I got these modules @ 1006MHz 5-5-5-12. 2.1-2.2v proved utterly useless @ 4-4-4-12, modules just seemed to be more unstable.. of course, I havent messed with advanced timings yet just the standard set and voltages. Cheap heatspreaders are never a good idea either, or any kind of heatspreader for that matter. The only kindd of heatspreader that really works are the honeycomb mesh style ones.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> *orgasmic moan* Mmmmm.... Check these out! Do those babies look like hot shit or what? Your probably all wondering why I'm so excited about these sticks.. well first is obvious, their sexy as hell and many many many reports exist of them hitting 1100MHz+ @ 2.1v. The other? Does anyone remember the original Geil Golden Dragon? I always wanted a set of those but at the time, I was young, and poor  Now I've FINALLY been able to get some Geil Dragon series!



yeah I remember the geil golden dragons, they were out of price range so I saldy had to settle for some generic elixir. sigh. 




> The Golden Dragons were sweet!! I still have my set of 1Gb(2 x 512Mb) laying around here.



rich bastard! *throws shoe*


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 17, 2008)

Post results already.

- Christine


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

theonetruewill said:


> The one thing I really like about the Black Dragons is that they just don't get warm. However I fully agree with a previously quoted review- they don't seem to like more than 2.25v, I have tried. It's not that they won't clock higher with more voltage, more like not boot with more voltage. But I have never found them more than lukewarm to the touch even after hours of stress testing. This is completely the opposite of my previous RAM with Heatspreaders on them. I am beginning to wonder if cheap RAM heatspreaders are not actually that good an idea.


My reapers don't get warm even with running F@H for 4 days. The heatspreaders/HS/heatpipes still felt room temp. but they do have air coming from the CPU HSF to cool them and my case as decent airflow




Ketxxx said:


> Ditto on that. 2.02v I got these modules @ 1006MHz 5-5-5-12. 2.1-2.2v proved utterly useless @ 4-4-4-12, modules just seemed to be more unstable.. of course, I havent messed with advanced timings yet just the standard set and voltages. Cheap heatspreaders are never a good idea either, or any kind of heatspreader for that matter. The only kindd of heatspreader that really works are the honeycomb mesh style ones.


does that even go for the OCZ repaer's HPC?


----------



## pentastar111 (Jul 17, 2008)

I guess the U.S. can't get 'em....


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

pentastar111 said:


> I guess the U.S. can't get 'em....



i can't find anyplace that has them anymore in the US i know a few months ago newegg sold them but not anymore


----------



## Darknova (Jul 17, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does that even go for the OCZ repaer's HPC?



No, I don't believe so. Most Heatspreaders are just bits of aluminium stuck on with thermal tape. No real help when it comes to getting rid of heat, if anything they do more to hold the heat in unless you have DIRECT airflow over them (IE with the OCZ RAM cooler, or jerry-rigged fans).

The Reapers heatsinks are quite good, but still not great. Best solution is still no heatspreaders with direct airflow.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

Darknova said:


> No, I don't believe so. Most Heatspreaders are just bits of aluminium stuck on with thermal tape. No real help when it comes to getting rid of heat, if anything they do more to hold the heat in unless you have DIRECT airflow over them (IE with the OCZ RAM cooler, or jerry-rigged fans).
> 
> The Reapers heatsinks are quite good, but still not great. Best solution is still no heatspreaders with direct airflow.


i have a fan over my reapers it isn't a vary high CFM fan (like 2x or 3x) but still it is air going over them


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does that even go for the OCZ repaer's HPC?



Yes and no. If memory serves (no pun intended  ) Reapers have 2 kinds of heatspreaders, lower profile types and those rediculously huge heatspreaders that surely hamper more than they help. The lower profile ones are ok, but not great. The gigantic heatspreaders.. seriously? I'd take them off and use the OCZ fan cooler thing, would be much healthier for them. Most heatspreaders are to make memory look pretty and really doesnt help. So in a nutshell, cool the RAM with a ghetto rigged fan or a memory cooler, and if the HS is anything but a mesh honeycomb style, get rid of it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Yes and no. If memory serves (no pun intended  ) Reapers have 2 kinds of heatspreaders, lower profile types and those rediculously huge heatspreaders that surely hamper more than they help. The lower profile ones are ok, but not great. The gigantic heatspreaders.. seriously? I'd take them off and use the OCZ fan cooler thing, would be much healthier for them. Most heatspreaders are to make memory look pretty and really doesnt help. So in a nutshell, cool the RAM with a ghetto rigged fan or a memory cooler, and if the HS is anything but a mesh honeycomb style, get rid of it.



well this is the kind of reapers i am talking about


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh.. *them*.. *shudder*. Take those rediculous heatspreaders off  then cool the RAM directly with a fan.


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 17, 2008)

they are the same just different PCB color.

- Christine


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> *orgasmic moan* Mmmmm....



you really moan like that?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Oh.. *them*.. *shudder*. Take those rediculous heatspreaders off  then cool the RAM directly with a fan.



well my ram has been cool to touch even stressed for days



calvary1980 said:


> they are the same just different PCB color.
> 
> - Christine



what are you talking about


----------



## calvary1980 (Jul 17, 2008)

the Reapers. they don't use the black PCB's anymore.

- Christine


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

AthlonX2 said:


> you really moan like that?



Nah, I make a lot more noise than that so the chick knows I'M having a good time... screw her - literally


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

calvary1980 said:


> the Reapers. they don't use the black PCB's anymore.
> 
> - Christine


oh. yeah they use green. mine are use the green PCB would be nice if it was black


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Shoulda bought some Black Dragons   an for the record folks, I'm curently testing 1066MHz @ 2.04v 5-5-5-15. Not bad for £39 inc. postage  I think my ikkle E4400 is starting to struggle though, she tops out @ 3.4GHz and I don't think this P5Q Pro gets along fully with it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 17, 2008)

better then my ram can do. i was going to buy black dragons but i have always wanted reapers.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 17, 2008)

Marketing hype?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Well all seems well, no BSODs @ 1066MHz in general use, yay  attached is an excel doc some may want to read. Has the tests I've done so far and a few general observation notes.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2008)

jsut had to go with excel 07 didnt you


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes. It made my life easier


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Yes. It made my life easier



guess i have to look at home i cant run it here


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

You will live  If TPU had a spreadsheet I could of used that.. but it doesnt, so your stuck with the download instead


----------



## ntdouglas (Jul 18, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Well all seems well, no BSODs @ 1066MHz in general use, yay  attached is an excel doc some may want to read. Has the tests I've done so far and a few general observation notes.



Got a virus from your attachment.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

What the hell? Thats impossible I scanned my puter only like an hour before makin that post an everything was clean. You sure your not getting a false alarm? Scanners like avast! are nutorious for that.


----------



## hat (Jul 18, 2008)

bad ket, very bad ket...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey I'm doin another scan now, cant do no more than that  if nothing is found again tho, then I dunno


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2008)

ntdouglas said:


> Got a virus from your attachment.



Comes up clean in Kaspersky and NOD32. You're using AVG, aren't you? lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey I'm using AVG  has always seen me straight, much more so than any rubbish like Norton or Avast!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 18, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Hey I'm using AVG  has always seen me straight, much more so than any rubbish like Norton or Avast!



AVG free always gives me a million false positives. I can't comment on Avast, because I've never used it.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> AVG free always gives me a million false positives. I can't comment on Avast, because I've never used it.



Same here. That's why I switched to NOD32.


----------



## kenkickr (Jul 18, 2008)

I found the casing for my Dragon DDR series memory but remember I put them in my Grandma's system so when I go over there soon I'll grab a pic and show them off.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 18, 2008)

Cool  an AVG has never given me any false positives :\ I guess like so many other things it depends on whats on your system.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 18, 2008)

gotta say avast/AVG suck i like trend mirco and kaspersky


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2008)

I got my new p5q-e in  i spoke to crucial uk and the 8500 single sided tracers are apparently certified for this board,i will log out and try them in 5mins.Also i have the model number of the NEW revision tracers that are coming soon,i dont know if they are single or double sided though.Heres the model number-BL12864AL106A

EDIT-The single sided tracers seem to work in this board,they are at 1066 fine.My chip is still stock atm,i am gonna have a bash tonight.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 18, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> I got my new p5q-e in  i spoke to crucial uk and the 8500 single sided tracers are apparently certified for this board,i will log out and try them in 5mins.Also i have the model number of the NEW revision tracers that are coming soon,i dont know if they are single or double sided though.Heres the model number-BL12864AL106A
> 
> EDIT-The single sided tracers seem to work in this board,they are at 1066 fine.My chip is still stock atm,i am gonna have a bash tonight.



From that model number I would guess double-sided. Purely by the last bit "106A". All the double-sided ones I've seen have 16 somewhere in the last 4 digits. Single has 8. So as it's a new revision maybe it's 106 *shrugs* could be wrong, but that's my guess.


----------



## Richieb0y (Jul 18, 2008)

wooo they sel them here really cheap ketxxx are those beter then my gskill then i will buy those
http://www.azerty.nl/8-174-34539/gb22gb6400c4dc-black-dragon.html


----------



## ntdouglas (Jul 18, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> What the hell? Thats impossible I scanned my puter only like an hour before makin that post an everything was clean. You sure your not getting a false alarm? Scanners like avast! are nutorious for that.



It probably was a false positive then, cause I am using avast. Sorry dude.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 19, 2008)

Richieb0y; Yeah their the ones. 
ntdouglas; NP m8.

Now, a small update. Got my Dragons humming along @ 1088MHz 2v. Timings are a bit iffy @ 5-5-6-18, but the timings arent anything to do with the modules this P5Q Pro still has fucking terrible memory support. Or it may be something to do with me using the Maximus 2 Formula memory table, but I doubt it. M2F uses the same chipset, just has a lot more modules in its memory table. So for now, I'll have to put up with the above timings until Asus release the official 1004 BIOS so I can give that a go instead of the beta.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Question.. how much voltage do you guys need for your Black Dragons at their stock frequency and timings? Kit I got said 2v on the sticker but errors.. so I go check the Geil website as 2v did seem kinda low for the kit and their site says between 1.9 - 2.4v.. not exactly very specific  right now I'm running 2.2v 800MHz 4-4-4-12 and things have settled down according to memtest for windows, but just need to know what voltage you guys need @ stock frequency and timings so I know if I should be shooting this kit back at OCuk or not.


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Question.. how much voltage do you guys need for your Black Dragons at their stock frequency and timings? Kit I got said 2v on the sticker but errors.. so I go check the Geil website as 2v did seem kinda low for the kit and their site says between 1.9 - 2.4v.. not exactly very specific  right now I'm running 2.2v 800MHz 4-4-4-12 and things have settled down according to memtest for windows, but just need to know what voltage you guys need @ stock frequency and timings so I know if I should be shooting this kit back at OCuk or not.



yeah ive heard there rated at upto 2.4v, but theres conflicting information regarding the black dragons and wether they are all rated at that, you shouldnt actually run them at a higher rate than they have on the sticker, if you need to to get them to run at stock clocks id probably rma or at least email support to check if they are upto the job


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmm.. only thing I can think of right now is perhaps I got some ICs that are meant for the PC8500 Dragons as Geil ran out of the ICs used on the PC6400 kits and thats why they like a bit more juice. I'll email Geil tho and see what they say.

ED - Just emailed Geil.. heres hoping 2.2v is a normal kinda voltage. Dont wanna send the kit back  Even on 2v with 5-5-6-18 timings I can get the kit up to and beyond 1088MHz.


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Hmm.. only thing I can think of right now is perhaps I got some ICs that are meant for the PC8500 Dragons as Geil ran out of the ICs used on the PC6400 kits and thats why they like a bit more juice. I'll email Geil tho and see what they say.



mine was the opposite i couldnt hit 900 with them at any timings/voltages (i even read they were rated upto 2.4v also and tried that  not for too long mind) although my own fault as it was the c5 set and i should have done some research on them before buying, but there is only reviews on the c4 set, kinda makes sense now lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Well I hope my Geil kit is alright @ 2.2v... even @ 2v with 5-5-6-18 timings I can get the kit running 95% stable @ 1088MHz+. Dont wanna send a kit back with so much potential


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 21, 2008)

My p5q-e has loads of ram on the qvl if thats what you mean by mem table ketxxx.

I have my chip at 400fsb/3.2ghz wit stock vcore atm,i am gonna give it a push later.These crucials seem fine in here though at 1066/5.5.5.15/2.15v


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm thinking as longs my geil stays error-free @ 2.2v at any speeds around PC8000+ its all good. Also is if testimony to how good my modded P5Q Pro BIOS is ... I flashed the vanilla 1004 beta P5Q Pro BIOS, and what do you know? even @ 1000MHz the system wont even POST! whack in the P5Q Premium memory table and reflash.. VIOLA! booting 1100MHz


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Well I hope my Geil kit is alright @ 2.2v... even @ 2v with 5-5-6-18 timings I can get the kit running 95% stable @ 1088MHz+. Dont wanna send a kit back with so much potential



Don't worry buddy, my old Crucials took 2.2v most of thier life. I was even running them at 2.3v for a while. They were DDR2 533 4-4-4-12 sticks, 2x1gb. samsung chips


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

I dunno what chips my Black Dragons have, their geil branded, but if the OEM happen to be Samsung who provided Geil with the ICS, that would explain the voltage. Anyway just ran memtest for Windows @ 1006MHz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.2v and all is well after a couple hours or so. Looks like all is good


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> My p5q-e has loads of ram on the qvl if thats what you mean by mem table ketxxx.
> 
> I have my chip at 400fsb/3.2ghz wit stock vcore atm,i am gonna give it a push later.These crucials seem fine in here though at 1066/5.5.5.15/2.15v



Yup, my modded BIOS replaces the shitty memory table the P5Q Pro uses with a decent one. For me the memory table from the P5Q Premium rocks on the Pro. Has a large list of 1066 and 800MHz sticks in the QVL sections. Massive OC improvement.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 21, 2008)

The pc8500 1gb/2gb black dragons are on my qvl,also the 2gb pc6400 sticks are.

I have just upgraded my bios from 0610 to 0803,seems ok.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Their on the Pro QVL list as well.. but support just sucks. All fixed with the Premium mem table tho, ket is happy


----------



## cdawall (Jul 21, 2008)

2.2v is a little high both of my kits do 800 4-4-4-12 @2.1v and 1100 5-5-5-15 ~2.2v


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

2.2v is a tad high for 4-4-4-12 @ 800MHz yea, but the sticks also do 1006MHz @ 5-5-5-15 with the same voltage, havent tested higher yet. 2.2v is normal for PC8000+ speeds, so I'm not too worried atm. Could change tho depending what geil tech support reply with.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Question.. how much voltage do you guys need for your Black Dragons at their stock frequency and timings? Kit I got said 2v on the sticker but errors.. so I go check the Geil website as 2v did seem kinda low for the kit and their site says between 1.9 - 2.4v.. not exactly very specific  right now I'm running 2.2v 800MHz 4-4-4-12 and things have settled down according to memtest for windows, but just need to know what voltage you guys need @ stock frequency and timings so I know if I should be shooting this kit back at OCuk or not.



voltage ratings include amd platforms. with the buitl in memory controler I've found that on amd platforms you need less voltage to hit tighter timings. on intel you need more voltage for tighter timings but tighter timigns impact performance much less. 

overall I don't mind placing large amounts of voltage through my gskill, cause if I fry them, I have an excuse to get the 2x2gb 1066 kit.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

These Black Dragons don't like more than 2.2-2.3v, and the max I found to be around the 1020MHz mark error-free. Waiting for W1z to update spdtool for P45 boards so I can refine memory timings to make them work at higher frequencies.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I'll be trying to put the Dragons through their paces a bit later today. Just hope this P5Q Pro likes the Dragons better than the OCZ kit.. should do, I injected the Maximus II Formula memory table into the P5Q Pro BIOS



man ket im so jealous i was wondering something? is their a way you could take my bios and go pro with it? added stuff etc?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Maybe.. if its an AMI BIOS. An that chik in ur pic, that better be who ur goin out with atm, shes pretty hot.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Maybe.. if its an AMI BIOS. An that chik in ur pic, that better be who ur goin out with atm, shes pretty hot.



she's hot without the pretty clothes too  thank you


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 21, 2008)

Bastard  only chicks around here that look like that are sluts.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Bastard  only chicks around here that look like that are sluts.



isn't that the idea?


----------



## intel igent (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Bastard  only chicks around here that look like that are sluts.



hehehe


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

One does not look at ones mantlepiece whilst one is poking the fire 

b.o.t

What do you reckon you can get out of them sticks?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

yogurt_21 said:


> isn't that the idea?



Shockingly.. no. I've grown up a little while I've been away  *gasp* now I'm lookin for a girl I can actually stand to be around for more than 5 seconds.. of course shes gotta have a cute face, a killer body, lots of curves and BIG ASS BOOBIES! 

Oh and I reckon 1100MHz once w1z updates spdtool so I can mess with the spd data.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Shockingly.. no. I've grown up a little while I've been away  *gasp* now I'm lookin for a girl I can actually stand to be around for more than 5 seconds.. of course shes gotta have a cute face, a killer body, lots of curves and BIG ASS BOOBIES!
> 
> Oh and I reckon 1100MHz once w1z updates spdtool so I can mess with the spd data.



.......Yeah, you haven't actually changed


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Hey I have changed.. I'm older and wiser.. now I'm looking for a girl I can stand to be around so its even easier to get sex (the wiser bit)


----------



## Darknova (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Hey I have changed.. I'm older and wiser.. now I'm looking for a girl I can stand to be around so its even easier to get sex (the wiser bit)



No, you're older and now more desperate for easy sex.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

lmao. Easy sex isnt a problem theres girls I know that arent slutty and have a BF but they have still tried sleeping with me  I guess these days I figure hell with it.. find a hot girl, save some cash on always going out hunting for a new girl and spend the saved cash on new puter parts


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

If they have a bf and try sleeping with you then they are indeed slutty.Its nice to have a regular gf,i have been with mine for 5yrs now :O


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

lol their not slutty (ok a few are) but most arent. I think they all try to sleep with me because I come across as something they cant have. You know what women are like.. if they think they cant have something they want it more, and they get in a strop until they can have it


----------



## Wile E (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> lol their not slutty (ok a few are) but most arent. I think they all try to sleep with me because I come across as something they cant have. You know what women are like.. if they think they cant have something they want it more, and they get in a strop until they can have it



So you're saying you're gay?

lol. Sorry, you walked into it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

If a girl has a regular bf then she can look but thats it.If they have a bf and they sleep around then they are a slut.

How would you feel if your gf was doing it?

Plus sluts can carry nasty things with them.


Do you think that because the tracers were incompatible with the p5k,thats what made one die? i am a bit nervous of pushing these new tracers now.The last set went to 1125/2.2v in the p5k so they might go but i am a bit nervous of pushing these now.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

The girls that have tried sleeping with me arent mega sluts, and in fact all the time I have known them I'm the only guy they have tried to sleep with regardless of their BF. Guess theres something they really rather like about me 

Just because a memory kit isnt in the QVL it doesnt mean the kit wont work, nor will it kill modules if their not in the QVL list. Basically even though your tracers arent in the list its quite possible for the kit to "skew" in to the memory table if another manufacturers kit that is on the QVL use the same ICs as your kit.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

The thing is,they are on the -e's list,but they were not on the p5k's list,thats the board the first set died in.

I was quite suprised the single siders would even get to 1125 tbh.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

See last bit of my last post, edited it for clarity


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Please keep your "I'm such a womanizer" discussions out of these forums, they are meant for actual discussions/questions. Unless you had sex with a motherboard or memory module you posted in the wrong place.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh don't be so mellowdramatic. I'm hardly a womaniser with the girls coming on to me am I? Besides, throughout those discussions the subject wass still kept on topic


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 22, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Oh don't be so mellowdramatic. I'm hardly a womaniser with the girls coming on to me am I? Besides, throughout those discussions the subject wass still kept on topic



I'm not melodramatic, I'm telling you to stop the "I like titties" "women love me" crap in the forums. This is a tech forum, not a "look geeks, I'm awesome" forum. 
Additionally I recommend not starting stupid arguments about who comes on to who and "oh but it was still on-topic in between". Instead, just listen to moderators.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 22, 2008)

thank you so much dan thats the best quote for a sig ever


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice sticks - but no heatspreaders? Not really a must have on RAM, 'spesh when they look that nice, but getting that high clocks out of them, im sure they will produce a nice amount of warmth. Just sharing my view


----------



## asb2106 (Jul 22, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I'm not melodramatic, I'm telling you to stop the "I like titties" "women love me" crap in the forums. This is a tech forum, not a "look geeks, I'm awesome" forum.
> Additionally I recommend not starting stupid arguments about who comes on to who and "oh but it was still on-topic in between". Instead, just listen to moderators.



but we are all geeks, and he is awesome, cant you tell from his pic in his sig?

EDIT** So sorry to stray off topic but I just had an urge I could not control


----------



## Darknova (Jul 22, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> Nice sticks - but no heatspreaders? Not really a must have on RAM, 'spesh when they look that nice, but getting that high clocks out of them, im sure they will produce a nice amount of warmth. Just sharing my view



Most heatspreaders do more to keep heat in than to get rid of it. They're just pieces of aluminium with a thick piece of "thermal tape" between them and the stick.

There are some decent heatspreaders out there, but you are much better off using naked RAM and a decent cooling set up (IE OCZ or Corsair RAM cooler, or a ghetto fan set up).


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 23, 2008)

^ yup thats it in a nutshell. Most heatspreaders hinder more than they help, if cooling is required use a memory cooling unit or ghetto-rig a fan


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 23, 2008)

5 pages and NO screenshot? No CPU ID? No Everest? Just an Excel to DL...

You're killing my buzz man.

The Last Black Dragon Kit (4 x 2GB) I had refused to run right on three different boards at the SPD values.

Even bumping the volts to spec max did not help. Would throw a BSOD if I booted 8GB. Didn't OC very well either compared to my Far less expensive G Skill.

But they do look nice...

Could we please have a screen shot or 6  showing stuff like Everest bandwidth, Memset subtimings, CPU ID speed and so on...

Thanks


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 24, 2008)

Its very possible the boards you tried the dragons on didnt support that kind of memory in quad channel. did u ever try just 2 sticks?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 24, 2008)

Sure two sticks was fine...but the idea was to get all 4 running and the board was listed on the Geil site as compatible.

I got a kit of G Skills and had no issue at all...


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 24, 2008)

Geil got it wrong then, or the manufacturers mobo that was supposed to be compatible never got the BIOS update making it compatible with Geils quad channel memory kit. How far could you clock those dragons when using 2 sticks?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 24, 2008)

They would throw errors at 980. 

I was hoping for more of course and the Black Dragons are very sexy. 8 layer PCB you'd expect some quality for sure.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 24, 2008)

I think it really does depend on the stock frequencies, timings and voltage, and of course the board their used with. My 6400 kit topping around 1020MHz is certainly a good result and with some spd data adjustments I bet that ceiling can be raised to around 1100MHz.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 25, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> 5 pages and NO screenshot? No CPU ID? No Everest? Just an Excel to DL...
> 
> You're killing my buzz man.
> 
> ...



SO what do you have against Screenshots anyway?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 25, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> SO what do you have against Screenshots anyway?



This is Ket we're talking about. It's called laziness. lol.


TBH, and no offense ket, the black dragons don't impress me at all. My PC6400 Ballistix will do 1150 5-5-5-15 on 2.3V, and 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 on 2.3. 2.4V gets me over 1200 on CAS5, and 1080 on CAS4.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> This is Ket we're talking about. It's called laziness. lol.
> 
> 
> TBH, and no offense ket, the black dragons don't impress me at all. My PC6400 Ballistix will do 1150 5-5-5-15 on 2.3V, and 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 on 2.3. 2.4V gets me over 1200 on CAS5, and 1080 on CAS4.



I've found almost all of the RAM I've owned and benched does better than the Geil Black Dragons I bought and RMAed. 

I've had Crucial, Corsair, G Skill, Transcend, Team Xtreme, Patriot, Kingston and Super Talent at different times and got pretty decent results with all of them. For me decent is getting around 1000 from 800 at CAS5.

Overall I have had the best results from certain sticks of G Skill...the best I guess was 1180 (5 5 5 5 18 45 2.2V) from some of the older DDR2 800 HZ


----------



## intel igent (Jul 25, 2008)

i'm still using DDR 

OCZ is not good anymore?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 25, 2008)

I never tried OCZ RAM, or Mushkin...I'll get there 

I have some DDR600 if you are interested..rarer than Hen Peckers


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 25, 2008)

I had some nice patriot sticks when i had the E6300.They were they were pc7200 which i got to 540mhz 1:1.I have heard the ocz pc8500 reapers will do 1200 too.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 25, 2008)

Wile E said:


> This is Ket we're talking about. It's called laziness. lol.
> 
> 
> TBH, and no offense ket, the black dragons don't impress me at all. My PC6400 Ballistix will do 1150 5-5-5-15 on 2.3V, and 1000MHz 4-4-4-12 on 2.3. 2.4V gets me over 1200 on CAS5, and 1080 on CAS4.



I have to say that I agree. 1100Mhz was piss easy with my Lanfest, even 1200Mhz is piss easy (just having issues with my shitty temp PSU not delivering enough power yey )

They are a rather gorgeous looking set of RAM, but considering they'd be sat under my OCZ RAM cooler I'd be inclined to look elsewhere for my RAM.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 25, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I never tried OCZ RAM, or Mushkin...I'll get there
> 
> I have some DDR600 if you are interested..rarer than Hen Peckers



thnx for the offer Cyber  but i myself am rockin' some DDR500 with DDR533 as backup's, plus without a droop mod on my mobo i can't get past 250fsb so i'm golden 

the DDR600 is it OCZ DFI special's? if yes, you could prolly get some decent cash for them on fleabay or w/e......


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2008)

Your all forgetting one thing with the Black Dragons, they are some of the fastest PC6400 you can buy, look awsome, clock well considering their PC6400, and most importantly they are CHEAP. You cant expect a £36 kit of memory to reach 1100+ without some spd data adjustments. At the rate its taking W1z to updats spdtool though I'm either going to be 90 by the time he does or I'm just gonna rip spdtool apart and do it myself


----------



## intel igent (Jul 25, 2008)

W1zz is on vacation......


----------



## Darknova (Jul 25, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Your all forgetting one thing with the Black Dragons, they are some of the fastest PC6400 you can buy, look awsome, clock well considering their PC6400, and most importantly they are CHEAP. You cant expect a £36 kit of memory to reach 1100+ without some spd data adjustments. At the rate its taking W1z to updats spdtool though I'm either going to be 90 by the time he does or I'm just gonna rip spdtool apart and do it myself



My Lanfest cost me £35....


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2008)

^^... At a time when DDR2 was peaking its maturity not just over the hill because of DDR3. You can't expect manufacturers to care as much about an older tech as they will a new tech.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 25, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> ^^... At a time when DDR2 was peaking its maturity not just over the hill because of DDR3. You can't expect manufacturers to care as much about an older tech as they will a new tech.



Well I'll stick with my cheaper, "older" tech that outperforms your "newer" tech then thank you very much.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not saying DDR2 isnt better than DDR3, just that now manufacturers don't care about DDR2 really, just DDR3.


----------



## intel igent (Jul 25, 2008)

i think some high clocking DDR2 is better than some DDR3 because of the timing's........


----------



## Darknova (Jul 25, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I'm not saying DDR2 isnt better than DDR3, just that now manufacturers don't care about DDR2 really, just DDR3.



I must be confused, but why exactly are you bringing DDR3 into this?

Both of our RAM kits are PC6400, they are both 4-4-4-12, they both cost around about the same (mine were $70 a piece (2x1Gb) with shipping) but mine outperform yours quite a bit. I've only had these 3 and 6 months.

So we are comparing 2 virtually identical kits, same price, speed etc. yet mine outperform yours, and yet you're bringing DDR3 into the conversation why? to justify your purchase?


----------



## zithe (Jul 25, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> Well, just think.. instead of 2 warm slices of pizza to simulate breasts tkpenalty is using 2 warm memory sticks



Pizza = breasts? That wouldn't work. I'd eat them too quickly.

URK... 

Bad bitmaps in my mind! D:


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 25, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I must be confused, but why exactly are you bringing DDR3 into this?
> 
> Both of our RAM kits are PC6400, they are both 4-4-4-12, they both cost around about the same (mine were $70 a piece (2x1Gb) with shipping) but mine outperform yours quite a bit. I've only had these 3 and 6 months.
> 
> So we are comparing 2 virtually identical kits, same price, speed etc. yet mine outperform yours, and yet you're bringing DDR3 into the conversation why? to justify your purchase?



QFT...as I posted almost every kit of 6400 I have owned will outclock the Dragons...and SPD tool does nothing to help RAM clock. That's like saying if I put a different label on my motorcycle it goes faster...not sure why you think that kit of Geil is so Uber...but trust me..it's not.

Memset is all you need to tweak RAM...SPD tool has some uses, but making RAM go faster is not one of them...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 26, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> QFT...as I posted almost every kit of 6400 I have owned will outclock the Dragons...and SPD tool does nothing to help RAM clock. That's like saying if I put a different label on my motorcycle it goes faster...not sure why you think that kit of Geil is so Uber...but trust me..it's not.
> 
> Memset is all you need to tweak RAM...SPD tool has some uses, but making RAM go faster is not one of them...



I agree.

Lets face it Ket, you bought them cause they're purdy. lol.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

SPD tool does make ram go faster if you cant clock 667 ram to 1066mhz because you can't push the bus that high but the ram can reach that clock you flash it there and its like a free oc


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

People can wha,wha,wha, all they want. Theres plenty of timings available with spdtool the BIOS doesnt have and if you know how to adjust those timings properly, you most certainly can push the max ceiling up a tad. Done so with my Patriot 6400 kit (1020>1066ish) and the OCZ kit I got a few weeks ago.

Just because somebody got a duff set of clockers doesnt mean every kit is like it. Go look back in this thread, theres 2-3 other people with their Dragons happily running 1150MHz


----------



## Darknova (Jul 26, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> People can wha,wha,wha, all they want. Theres plenty of timings available with spdtool the BIOS doesnt have and if you know how to adjust those timings properly, you most certainly can push the max ceiling up a tad. Done so with my Patriot 6400 kit (1020>1066ish) and the OCZ kit I got a few weeks ago.
> 
> Just because somebody got a duff set of clockers doesnt mean every kit is like it. Go look back in this thread, theres 2-3 other people with their Dragons happily running 1150MHz



But that's really not very impressive. Sorry Ket.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 26, 2008)

I didnt say 1020MHz was impressive, I said it was acceptable. Which for a PC6400 kit, it is acceptable. Again ACCEPTABLE, _not_ impressive.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I didnt say 1020MHz was impressive, I said it was acceptable. Which for a PC6400 kit, it is acceptable. Again ACCEPTABLE, _not_ impressive.



not even close to impressive it would be more impressive if it was a kit like mine that defaults to 5-5-5-15 @800mhz they can clock alot higher thats just were i have them set because its a comfy spot for my phenom


----------



## Darknova (Jul 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> not even close to impressive it would be more impressive if it was a kit like mine that defaults to 5-5-5-15 @800mhz they can clock alot higher thats just were i have them set because its a comfy spot for my phenom



My old Corsair XMS2 PC6400 5-5-5-15 did 1100Mhz 5-5-5-15 at 2v


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> My old Corsair XMS2 PC6400 5-5-5-15 did 1100Mhz 5-5-5-15 at 2v



thats with my patriots the XMS2 in there clocks much better  oh and i did 11XX on the pats


----------



## Darknova (Jul 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> thats with my patriots the XMS2 in there clocks much better



 I was really surprised with my Corsair, considering I'd been told it was shit stuff.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 26, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I was really surprised with my Corsair, considering I'd been told it was shit stuff.



i got mine for free and it clocks better than my pats so i was happy


----------



## Darknova (Jul 26, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i got mine for free and it clocks better than my pats so i was happy



lucky b*****d


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2008)

I had some lovely patriot pc7200 512mb sticks that did 560 benchable at 2.1v look at the link in my sig.I wish they had been 1gb sticks,they were really good sticks.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 27, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> People can wha,wha,wha, all they want. Theres plenty of timings available with spdtool the BIOS doesnt have


Dont need spd tool for that. Just use memset.


----------



## niko084 (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't see the big kicker here... I have had my 6400 Bali's running at 4-4-4-12 1050 @ 2.1 didn't even bother bringing them further.

They do look pretty cool though I will have to say


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 27, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Dont need spd tool for that. Just use memset.



Memset cant do things spdtool can such as change SDRAM cycle time (default boot-up speed in lamens terms) SDRAM access from DRAM clock, tAC from clock options, assign new DRAM frequency speeds, make EPP profiles, etc.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 31, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> ^ yup thats it in a nutshell. Most heatspreaders hinder more than they help, if cooling is required use a memory cooling unit or ghetto-rig a fan



And that is why I removed my spreaders off the OCZ Golds. They were just awful looking anyway too.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jul 31, 2008)

ketxxxx a friend of my also to has the black dragon 800's and his overclock really poor even loosened timmings and hammered voltage 1050mhz rather poor tested through a varity of boards amd and intel platform compaired to what my G.skill HZ's 800's achived a massive 1300mhz but timmings where 6-6-6-18  it ran stable but ran it 1250 5-6-5-18  hope you have more luck than what my friend did


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 31, 2008)

Heh my Dragons run good, but I can make them better. I'm seriously considering modding spdtool myself just so I can experiment with the DRagons properly.. but I've not quite ran out of patience waiting on w1z to update spdtool yet


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 31, 2008)

Try Memset...it's all the subtimings.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 31, 2008)

I have access to all those timings, there are some memory timings that Memset and the BIOS do not have, (SDRAM access from DRAM clock, tAC from clock options etc) thats why spdtool is my method of choice.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2008)

Ketxxx said:


> I have access to all those timings, there are some memory timings that Memset and the BIOS do not have, (SDRAM access from DRAM clock, tAC from clock options etc) thats why spdtool is my method of choice.



If you have to mod those to get a good clock, you should just buy better ram.

Seriously, the Black Dragons are a budget quality kit, with a fancy LED and PCB.


----------



## cdawall (Aug 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> If you have to mod those to get a good clock, you should just buy better ram.
> 
> Seriously, the Black Dragons are a budget quality kit, with a fancy LED and PCB.



haha thats mean but so true you could get some cheap patriots/corsair/well anything other than OCZ (who sucks IMO) pull the hearspreaders off and other than a black PCB its the same shit


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 1, 2008)

Wile E said:


> If you have to mod those to get a good clock, you should just buy better ram.
> 
> Seriously, the Black Dragons are a budget quality kit, with a fancy LED and PCB.



Ket I agree with this tbh. I love my Black dragons but modding that far seems a little excessive.


----------



## jinho11104 (Aug 2, 2008)

whoa!... are those ram.... glowing!?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 2, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> whoa!... are those ram.... glowing!?



The eyes are LED's!


----------

